# Please Allow Me to Rave...



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2010)

about Ben Nye's Banana Powder. I realize I could've put this in the general cosmetics discussion, but I think women of color, in particular need to know about this. This product is incredible. I had heard a bit about it on youtube and through blogs. A couple of weeks ago, I had some cash and nothing I really wanted to buy. So I got the idea to google Ben Nye's banana powder, ordered it and the rest is history. 

I've been using this for almost a week with NO irritation. This is coming from someone with dry, sensitive, eczema prone skin. I am usually weary of trying new face products, but I'm glad it paid off this time. What's best about this powder is that it's so natural looking. Anyone familiar with me knows I rave hardcore for MUFE. I loved their HD powder, but this beats it hands down. My makeup lasts all day, it even seems to add a glow and best of all, it doesn't make me look like a ghost in photos. With MUFE HD powder, I had to be really light with the application, but with this powder, if you wanted, you could go to town and it would still be OK. 

I got a ton of product for only about $8. I will be buying another one. Ladies who haven't tried it, please do so. This is definitely brown girl friendly.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 3, 2010)

You need to be careful with application because as I discovered, if I apply it the same way I do my MAC loose powder, I look like an ashy mess! You really can't be liberal when applying it IMO. Add a small bit at a time and you have better control over it.

The first time I used it, I wasn't wowed by it (probably cos I used too much), but after a few tries, I think it's okay.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm usually very precise with my powder application, but the first time I tried the banana powder I got way too much on my face. I tried not to panic and just buffed it out. I thought it came out great. I'm in love with this stuff. I like to take my photos in flash and I love the way it makes me look. 

I'm curious about Mac powders, but I'm too afraid to try them since all 99% of their foundations caused breakouts on me.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 3, 2010)

Get a sample of the MAC powder(s) of your choice next time you're in. I'm gonna review the Banana Powder on my blog this week. I have a half written review in my draft posts.

Which brush do you use to apply it?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the 150 by Mac. I'll try to get that sample sometime next week.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 4, 2010)

I LOVE BEN NYE!!!

And the Banana powder is no exception. I agree, WOC need to get on this gem and their neutral set. I agree it's easy to buff it in if you get too much on, and no worries about looking like a ghost in pics. 

LOVE the stuff!


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been planning to buy Banana forever, seeing this thread is a sign that I should finally do it! I hope it works out because MAC Blot Medium Dark is the wrong tone on me but the best of everything I've tried so far which is why I still use it...so Ben Nye here I come!


----------



## preci0us2him (Apr 6, 2010)

Where did you order your powder from???


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)

...


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 6, 2010)

In the US you can get the ben nye powder here Ben Nye Visage Poudre : Powders / Skin / Straight Makeup / Products / Alcone Company.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I'm usually very precise with my powder application, but the first time I tried the banana powder I got way too much on my face. I tried not to panic and just buffed it out. I thought it came out great. I'm in love with this stuff. I like to take my photos in flash and I love the way it makes me look. 

I'm curious about Mac powders, but I'm too afraid to try them since all 99% of their foundations caused breakouts on me._

 
Thanks, for the rave on banana I'm going to place and order and try it out.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_about Ben Nye's Banana Powder. I realize I could've put this in the general cosmetics discussion, but I think women of color, in particular need to know about this. This product is incredible. I had heard a bit about it on youtube and through blogs. A couple of weeks ago, I had some cash and nothing I really wanted to buy. So I got the idea to google Ben Nye's banana powder, ordered it and the rest is history. 

I've been using this for almost a week with NO irritation. This is coming from someone with dry, sensitive, eczema prone skin. I am usually weary of trying new face products, but I'm glad it paid off this time. What's best about this powder is that it's so natural looking. Anyone familiar with me knows I rave hardcore for MUFE. I loved their HD powder, but this beats it hands down. My makeup lasts all day, it even seems to add a glow and best of all, it doesn't make me look like a ghost in photos. With MUFE HD powder, I had to be really light with the application, but with this powder, if you wanted, you could go to town and it would still be OK. 

I got a ton of product for only about $8. I will be buying another one. Ladies who haven't tried it, please do so. This is definitely brown girl friendly._

 
I'm glad you like it! It does have rave reviews which led me to buy it. 

I was going to post a detailed reply, but then Blushbaby stole my words....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_You need to be careful with application because as I discovered, if I apply it the same way I do my MAC loose powder, I look like an ashy mess! You really can't be liberal when applying it IMO. Add a small bit at a time and you have better control over it.

The first time I used it, I wasn't wowed by it (probably cos I used too much), but after a few tries, I think it's okay._

 
Same here. I thought it would be a cheaper substitute for my BB Powder in Golden Orange but it isn't. I find that the BB "melts" into my skin more than the Ben Nye, which like you said, can leave an ashy cast over your face.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am intentionally avoiding this in the stash at the moment, but not for much longer as my BB powder is almost up! I think I will try again with a very very light dusting and with little bits at a time. I'm not loving it, but I sure will try to!

*or is it because we are Brits, BB?


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 10, 2010)

I picked this up at IMATS after hearing people rave about it.. and for me, it's just ok.  I find as with any other loose powder, if you use too much.. photos look ashy, even if it's a yellow tinged ashy.

When it comes to loose powder, I have to buff it in (think kabuki or flat top powder brushes).. it gives a nicer finish and in my experience eliminates any ashiness (especially with MUFE HD and BN Banana).  Dusting on set powder has never worked for me, even though it looks so glam.. LOL

I'm glad that this works for you, finding those HG products is definitely rave worthy!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Same here. I thought it would be a cheaper substitute for my BB Powder in Golden Orange but it isn't. I find that the BB "melts" into my skin more than the Ben Nye, which like you said, can leave an ashy cast over your face.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am intentionally avoiding this in the stash at the moment, but not for much longer as my BB powder is almost up! I think I will try again with a very very light dusting and with little bits at a time. I'm not loving it, but I sure will try to!

*or is it because we are Brits, BB?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha yeah we're just being extra!

I have BB Golden Orange! I use it for under my eyes when I want that highlighting effect. I've never thought to use it on my face as a whole, I've always thought it was too light.

Well since reading this thread, I've used the Banana Powder daily and nope, it's still not happening for me. I used it this morning, barely moved for a few hours, glanced in the mirror to see how it was holding up and my face was so shiny.

I rediscovered a wide flat top Crowns brush I have, so I press it into my skin using that and yes, initially my skin looks perfectly matte but the shine just creeps up on me after a while.

It's a shame as I don't doubt it's a good product, it's just my luck that it doesn't work for me!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 12, 2010)

Ben Nye Banana can look ashy over-applied, and looks worse if you have a reddish undertone, as opposed to a yellow undertone. For a true golden colour powder, Ben Nye loose powders in Sienna and Topaz are what you need, very close to Bobbi Brown's. Finely milled and the right amount of warmth. I've posted images of them in the Ben Nye swatch thread.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2010)

I need to try those. I got Chestnut and it's too dark and too red for me. Or maybe I could blend with banana and see what happens?


----------



## she (Sep 9, 2010)

i use this stuff alone over a primer and i love it- it's my daily routine. absorbs oil like nothing else and gives a nice finish and lessens imperfections.

over foundation it kills me and i cannot do it! i have purchased sienna- very comparable to mac msfn dark. that gives a nice amount of coverage and is better for setting. so glad spektra introduced me to these products


----------



## sss215 (Sep 10, 2010)

I use it as an everyday no glitter undereye highlight.  i put it on with the MAC 130 or 224.  i love it!   love the price and the amount of product too. 

the only thing is that too much sprinkles out at once. what i did was put tape over the majority of the holes. i can control the amount i need better. 

as far as oil control.  nope in this heat, NOTHING works for me but some blot sheets. i forgo heavy makeup this time of year anyway.  now that the weather is getting cooler all my make-up and powders and potions will do what they are suppose to do with no problems.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 10, 2010)

i think i thanked dang near everyone in this post, this is the third time i've seen someone rave or review this product...that's fate telling me i need to get it!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 17, 2010)

^^You really should try it. I think it's fantastic and you get an obscene amount of product for a more than reasonable price.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i think i thanked dang near everyone in this post, this is the third time i've seen someone rave or review this product...that's fate telling me i need to get it!!!!_

 
co signing on this.  i got mine from a theater lighting and makeup store in my hometown.  check around locally before you order online to save on shipping.  i got the small one 1.5 oz for 5.99. next time i want the bigger one, that's like $10.00 doe 3.0 oz  whenever i run out.  they give you so much.


----------

